# Popovich plays the odds as Spurs slip



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> I feel for fans who spend way too much money to attend NBA games and don’t get the product they thought they were buying, but if you purchase tickets for a Spurs game in late March, you assume the risk of seeing four of San Antonio’s starters in street clothes.
> 
> Gregg Popovich has coached this way for years, and there is nothing wrong with it. The regular season is already devalued; if you’re hoping that every veteran-heavy team is going to go all-out for 82 games, you have ignored decades of history suggesting otherwise. Success in the playoffs is what matters, and Popovich rightly prioritizes that above all else. Do you think Avery Johnson cares more about the 67 wins his Mavericks piled up in 2006-07 or the four games in six they lost in the first round of that season’s playoffs against the Warriors?
> 
> ...


http://nba-point-forward.si.com/2011/03/29/popovich-plays-the-odds-as-spurs-slip/#


----------

